# Prazi pro effects on my mannie



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

The first time i treated him with this product actually works as i have seen an achorworm protruding from its mouth. Now from what i've noticed recently is that he is showing signs of flashing than before, earlier yesterday morning i noticed an infected gill(right side) this side was the one that i was treating his early stage of gill curl and is now infected. It was definitely my mistake and responded with 30 % water change. This is probaly good for at least 1-2 treatment every 2-3 months. Although my manny has always been sensitive to any changes in his tank but the water has always stayed the same parameters.

Any suggestions would be appreciated?

I am just using extra aeration and 30% water change every other day with Pimafix for now but if theres a medicine that is good to heal gill infection please don't be shy to post a reply


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Heres the pic. He hasn't eaten for 3 1/2 days fortunately he accepted and ate his meal tonight soaked excessively with vitamins. I will take a look at him tommorrow morning and update with pics



















Water parameters:

Ph= 6.8
Ammo= 0ppm
Nitrites=0ppm
Nitrates=15ppm


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

When you treat a fish for parasites, you do not ONLY have to worry about the actual parasite but any possible secondary bacterial infection that might result from the wounds that the parasite produces. It is the responsibility of the keeper to monitor the fish during and after treatment for such infections. Primary concern is to make sure your water quality is pristine so the fish has ideal conditions to start the healing process. If you see an infection start, then there's something wrong with your water OR you need to treat for it.

Praziquantel treats for gill/body flukes and intestinal tapeworms BUT it will do NOTHING for the holes that they leave behind from drilling into the body and sucking them dry. BTW, why are you using prazi to treat for anchorworms? The correct med to use for that is dimilin or diflubenzuron... (You did not mention what you were treating for in the PM, only general info about prazi).

When I told you that prazi has a pretty wide margin for error, that means you don't have to be accurate to the ppm (parts per million) like you do with meds like potassium permanganate. When dosed correctly (read the label on the packaging) it kills the parasite through paralysis and does not affect the fish nor the biological filter. I have used prazi with many different species of fish in the past (even with med sensitive species like freshwater rays in the same tank when I was treating a group of discus) and all of them came out fine.

Randomly using meds is what kills fish... You have to understand what med does what and not blame the wrong med for affecting your fish. Prazi is one of the most effective and safest meds for what it treats.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

DonH said:


> When you treat a fish for parasites, you do not ONLY have to worry about the actual parasite but any possible secondary bacterial infection that might result from the wounds that the parasite produces. It is the responsibility of the keeper to monitor the fish during and after treatment for such infections. Primary concern is to make sure your water quality is pristine so the fish has ideal conditions to start the healing process. If you see an infection start, then there's something wrong with your water OR you need to treat for it.
> 
> Praziquantel treats for gill/body flukes and intestinal tapeworms BUT it will do NOTHING for the holes that they leave behind from drilling into the body and sucking them dry. BTW, why are you using prazi to treat for anchorworms? The correct med to use for that is dimilin or diflubenzuron... (You did not mention what you were treating for in the PM, only general info about prazi).
> 
> ...


Thank Don, btw i wasn't treating my piranha on anchorworms, the treatment was for a possible intestinal tapeworms. Like i said on the post there was a white string sticking out of his mouth after a day of treatment with prazi pro. It wasn't food at all as i had no intention feeding him when i saw the worm and after a few hours it was gone. I assumed that it was the cause prazipro eleminating the parasite and i proceed do continue with the same treatment weekly. Unfortunately after 3 weeks of treatment it may have stressed him out somehow and noticed him scratching his gills quite often but when i checked the water it was fairly in a pristine water condition . My readings were the following; Ph=6.8, Nitrite= 0ppm, Ammonia=0ppm, Nitrate= 15ppm. From what i know about the hobby is that this manueli is one sensitive fish out of all the fish i had taken care of even when your water is crystal clear any slight meds or anything added in his tank this piranha will respond immediately. 
Since then the last treatment with prazipro i had stopped with it and doing 30% water change and increased the aeration of my tank and so far hes recovering pretty well right now *relieved*


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is an article on the effect of Praziquantel on fish tapeworms.
Good stuff.

View attachment 96322


----------

